# Firefox 3.1 beta



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

i tried to use this and generally liked it but I am bit upset that they eliminated the traditional New tab icon in favor of other ways to create a new tab. That will take some getting used to for me.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Ctrl + T


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

deltafowler said:


> Ctrl + T


Actually that method of opening a tab has been there for some time. In the 3.1 beta they eliminate one of the other methods (the icon) and replace it with some sone other methods. To each their own but I hope they allow users to keep the icon in the final release.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am not sure if anyone else here has even tried the beta much less is concerned about the tabbed browsing changes but, if anyone is concerned about losing the legacy new tab button I can recommend extensions. However the authors have asked me not to announce their sites online but i do have permission to respond to emails.

[email protected]


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> I am not sure if anyone else here has even tried the beta much less is concerned about the tabbed browsing changes but, if anyone is concerned about losing the legacy new tab button I can recommend extensions. However the authors have asked me not to announce their sites online but i do have permission to respond to emails.


What/where is the legacy new tab button?

I'm using beta 2, and I have a little green + on the right side of my screen that adds a new tab if I click it. Was there something else that is now gone? I honestly never create new tabs that way (usually go straight to the menu option) so I wasn't sure what was being talked about here.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

HDMe said:


> What/where is the legacy new tab button?
> 
> I'm using beta 2, and I have a little green + on the right side of my screen that adds a new tab if I click it. Was there something else that is now gone? I honestly never create new tabs that way (usually go straight to the menu option) so I wasn't sure what was being talked about here.


In previous versions of Firefox you could customize the interface by adding or deleting buttons on the toolbars---at almost any location. Two of the more popular additions were the new tab and new window buttons. the current version makes the tab bar visible wherever more than one tab is open and places a small and immovable button off to the right.

This will not cause the end of the world but if you check the Firefox?Mozilla forums you will see that many are upset. I would compare the level of discontent to that over the addityon of "The awesome bar' in 3.0. In other words some love it and some hate it.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

there's an icon for this? i just right-click and open to new tab.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

xIsamuTM said:


> there's an icon for this? i just right-click and open to new tab.


As i said before thee were many ways to do this. In 3.1 apparently they are beinga bit more rigid. the original point of the thread was to pointout taht the beta is here and that they have made a number of changes to tabbed browsing. by mentioning the one that has cause the biggest sti I guess evertone decided to comment on that.

BTW I see some of the rest of you have tried the beta. What do you think?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

xIsamuTM said:


> there's an icon for this? i just right-click and open to new tab.


Ditto.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

xIsamuTM said:


> there's an icon for this? i just right-click and open to new tab.


ACtually you will be modestly affected as well. The area of the screen where you can right click and get that option is a bit smaller. I would think that you could get used to that however. They really want you to use the new tab on the tab bar. The option on the file menu is unchanged though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok... that makes sense. I hadn't even been doing the right-click thing before, I was going to the menu to open a new tab. Sometimes I don't like adding icons to customize and I just go "old school" out of laziness.

I had noticed the new + icon, but haven't actually tried that yet believe it or not.

I could see folks used to one way complaining... I just wasn't sure what they were complaining about since it was an option I had not been using. Now that I understand, I can see why some would complain.

So far this beta seems a little more stable than 3.0.x had been for me. I used to get a lot more instances of unexplainable "freeze" and have to wait to be able to browse again. I don't know that I've tried all the new features yet, but it does also seem to have a smaller memory footprint too.


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

I like 3.1 now that I can add the Google toolbar. I always used to go to file/new tab, but I like the green +.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

right clicking does not work at all under 3.1b2


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Right-click works fine.
I've been using the betas for several months and I don't miss the button at all.

I'm sure someone will write an extension for the button as they have before.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> right clicking does not work at all under 3.1b2


Again, they restricted the area from which you can right click. Try to do it as close as possible to the tab bar. I suppose that it is also possible that you have a conflict from some extension or a corrupt profile.

Personally I don't mind the new button so mush but I wish they would allow users to continue to use the other ways. removing the skinnable button and placing some restrictions on right clicking don't help anything and they anger existing users. enhancements are one thing but I fail to see how removing functionality qualifies.

I do like the other tab browsing changes---especially those involving privacy.

BTW there are already extensions out there----as I mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am referring to the copy/paste and view image etc, right click functions


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> I am referring to the copy/paste and view image etc, right click functions


All of those are SUPPOSED to work. You may have a conflict with some extension ora corrupted profile.

Try launching witha new profile and add extensions onea ta time.


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

Geronimo said:


> i tried to use this and generally liked it but I am bit upset that they eliminated the traditional New tab icon in favor of other ways to create a new tab. That will take some getting used to for me.


Just put your cursor to the empty space to the right of the last tab and double click(L)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Dad61 said:


> Just put your cursor to the empty space to the right of the last tab and double click(L)


As I mentioned in the first post there are SEVERAL other ways. BTW it only takes a single click to do itthe way you mention.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW the Firefox developers seem to hae changed their mind on the issue of retaining the ability to add new tab button to the toolbar.

BTW I am still wondering if anyone else has tried the beta or the nightly build and has any thoughts on Firefox 3.1


----------

